# elk



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

can you still buy elk tags over the counter preferably antler less?and if you can whats the best broadheads for elk in Ur own opinion?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> whats the best broadheads for elk in Ur own opinion?


A SHARP ONE THAT FLIES WELL OUT OF YOUR BOW AND IS PLACED IN THE VITALS. 

and yes, you can still buy an archery elk tag over the counter and shoot a bull or cow.


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well i think the best broadhead for just about everything is the Epek Broadhead ive shot this broadhead a bunch and have never had any issues with it . go to there web site at www.epekhunting.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

dont use an Epek! I REPEAT, DONT USE AN EPEK!! like what tex said, a sharp broadhead that flies well and that is placed well in the vitals is a good broadhead (but if you want to watch your animals tip over in sight, use a Rage  )


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> dont use an Epek! I REPEAT, DONT USE AN EPEK!! like what tex said, a sharp broadhead that flies well and that is placed well in the vitals is a good broadhead (but if you want to watch your animals tip over in sight, use a Rage  )


A good one that flies with true with your bow.

Don't start another epek thread, atleast make a new topic.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Another vote for a sharp true flying head placed in the right spot, I used a Thunderhead on mine.


----------



## Fukarwee (Dec 29, 2010)

hey forever bow hunter, if you want to spend a little money. there is an add on ksl.com in the firearm and hunting services section. a guy has like 6 tags left for his property in deuchesne for cow elk. he says its a guaranteed hunt. thought id let ya know. but the hunt on his property ends on jan 31. I have also heard from numerous sources that epek's are no good. but its all personal preference. I have heard grim reapers do well and i shoot wac em's. hope this helps.


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

I have always been a fan of the muzzy's. But just one that shoots true to and tunes well with your bow..


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I used an EPEk on my Bull elk this year and he dropped with 40 yards...worked better then anything I've ever used before. Like Tex said..."Placed in the vitals' would be the most important part of the equation.


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

Mytoge Muley said:


> I have always been a fan of the muzzys. But just one that shoots true to and tunes well with your bow..


Ive Ben using the muzzy also they seem to fly really well out of my bow just wanted to hear a couple of peoples opinions and hear what they shoot


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

Mytoge Muley said:


> I have always been a fan of the muzzys. But just one that shoots true to and tunes well with your bow..


Ive Ben using the muzzy also they seem to fly really well out of my bow just wanted to hear a couple of peoples opinions and hear what they shoot


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

All done with the Epek broadhead, he didn't go more then 30 yards. so dont sit there and bag on the Epek its truly the best broadhead out there


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Then remember it's shot placement right shawn, if you shoot something in the gut with any broadhead it won't bring it down, even the mighty epek. :O•-:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

congrats shawn! an epek worked for you this time... a G5 small game head will kill a deer if you hit it good enough. they are a cool lookin broadhead, but i wouldnt shoot it at anything i really wanted to find...


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well shot placement is a very big key, and you also want a broad head that shoots like your field tips that's why I went with the Epek is because it flew exactly like my field tips, but also I think the most important thing is practice practice practice, I mean if you are dead on it really does not matter what you use. i just prefer the Epek myself but ill tell you what I could have killed that deer with a field tip because i would practice everyday after work for 3 hrs for 4 month and i mean i was on, i was getting to the point where i was splitting arrows left and right. Lol I would do it till my shoulder felt like it was gonna to blow up. So whatever broad head you go with if its the Epek or the G5 , Trophy ridge, Carbon Express. Lol don't go with a muzzy jk. If your not dead on with your shot placement then your broad head will not matter because if you make a mistake by shooting the **** thing in the gut your going to be tracking for hours, so practice your butt off this year and if i were you i would get a couple of these broad heads and try them out with your bow set up .


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Shawn speaketh the truth.

I shot two animals this past year with my bow. A Trophy bull elk and an Antleope. Both died before my eyes. Large cutting diameter in the vitals is key. But LARGE cutting diameter in the gut will give you much better results than a small one in the gut. I am not promoting gut shots but I have had more people ooh and ahh over the kills that they are getting on missplaced shots than ever before. Large cutting diameter is huge compared to the small diameter of the fixed blades.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

shawnsanchez1 said:


> Well shot placement is a very big key, and you also want a broad head that shoots like your field tips that's why I went with the Epek is because it flew exactly like my field tips, but also I think the most important thing is practice practice practice, I mean if you are dead on it really does not matter what you use. i just prefer the Epek myself but ill tell you what I could have killed that deer with a field tip because i would practice everyday after work for 3 hrs for 4 month and i mean i was on, i was getting to the point where i was splitting arrows left and right. Lol I would do it till my shoulder felt like it was gonna to blow up. So whatever broad head you go with if its the Epek or the G5 , Trophy ridge, Carbon Express. Lol don't go with a muzzy jk. If your not dead on with your shot placement then your broad head will not matter because if you make a mistake by shooting the **** thing in the gut your going to be tracking for hours, so practice your butt off this year and if i were you i would get a couple of these broad heads and try them out with your bow set up .


Rage Broadheads will cut the exact same size of a hole as an epek will. i shoot year round. i have a pin on my bow for 140 yards, and i can shoot awesome groups at that distance. but no matter how much a person shoots a year, and you hunt long enough, you are going to hit an animal bad. everyone misses! just because you shoot a large cutting broadhead doesnt mean you will recover every animal you hit bad. ive seen and heard of more then one Epek failing and the animal shot was found. i trust a field point with a small game adder point on it more then i do an epek. they arent durable either. its a good concept, but it has not been perfected. but if you are a gambling man, then the Epeks are for you


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

shawnsanchez1 said:


> Well shot placement is a very big key, and you also want a broad head that shoots like your field tips that's why I went with the Epek is because it flew exactly like my field tips, but also I think the most important thing is practice practice practice, I mean if you are dead on it really does not matter what you use. i just prefer the Epek myself but ill tell you what I could have killed that deer with a field tip because i would practice everyday after work for 3 hrs for 4 month and *i mean i was on,* i was getting to the point where i was splitting arrows left and right. Lol I would do it till my shoulder felt like it was gonna to blow up. So whatever broad head you go with if its the Epek or the G5 , Trophy ridge, Carbon Express. Lol don't go with a muzzy jk. If your not dead on with your shot placement then your broad head will not matter because if you make a mistake by shooting the **** thing in the gut your going to be tracking for hours, so practice your butt off this year and if i were you i would get a couple of these broad heads and try them out with your bow set up .


 :roll: You probally could of hit your other deer with a field tip also. The one that got away. Just bugs me a little, how ****y you are after you lost a deer but still say your on.


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol i have heard of the rage having issues too. when i was on the book cliffs this last year i talk to a friend that had a tag and he shot with a rage and he was not happy with it because he shot a deer the day before and the broad head didn't do the job. so i think all mechanical broad heads can have some issue but i think this years new Epek Broad head is great it holds up very well i mean look at my pictures it tells the truth. by the way what the hell do you have a pin for that far there is know use for that . i don't care who you are if you shot something with a bow that far your dumb. :O•-:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

does your "friend" know that he isnt suppose to shoot the blue rage broadheads at live animals?  ive shot 30+ big game animals with rage broadheads and havent lost 1 animal and have watched all but 3 tip over in sight. ive used them on everyting from gophers to moose, IMO they are the best on the market.

i have a 140 yard pin because i am capable of shooting that far. its fun to be able to launch arrows at targets that far while practicing. i dont promote the average guy shooting at animals over 60 yards, but there are a select few out there who can. my furthest kill on an animal is 127 yards on a doe antelope. she ran 30 yards and tipped over. im not saying anyone can do it when ever they want. everything has to be perfect. the animal has to be relaxed, competely unaware of your presence. there has to be no wind. the archer needs to know his equipment better then he knows himself. archery has been a huge part of my life since i was 5 years old. its not your call or responsibility to tell me what you think is ethical or not. its up to every hunter out there to decide what is right or wrong.


----------



## Snuff'M (Feb 8, 2011)

Mechanical broadheads do have some negatives, they tend to *require a faster arrow speed to ensure penetration,* this is due to the fact that *they loose energy when they open*. *They can also malfunction and are more prone to deflection off bone, especially when they are opening. *

A razor sharp COC head will work 100% of the time.

If you only plan on taking that broadside shot and you can put it in the boiler room every time , you are a much better hunter than most of us. I have never liked a Mechanical head and probably wont ever shoot one......I dont fix what aint broke.
My 500gr set up may be a little slow, but wow do the slip thru critters and leave HUGE blood trails

Good Luck,


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

shawnsanchez1 said:


> If your not dead on with your shot placement then your broad head will not matter because if you make a mistake by shooting the **** thing in the gut your going to be tracking for hours


If the epic was so great and you are such a great shot, why didn't the first deer you wounded out in the Book Cliffs fall over?

Makes me wonder how many deer you and your "friend" shot at. :roll:

Oh, and like I have said before, it isn't hard to "split arrows left and right" when your target if covered with 20+ arrows. Just because you are practicing for hours a day flinging arrows at a target doesn't mean that you are getting any better.

Just saying. o-||

Oh, and back to the original post, I agree with tex, I would also go with a sharp one that flies well out of your bow.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

+ 1 on Tex.I shoot g5 but going back to the muzzy.Liked both broad heads.They fly great with my set up.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

G5 T3 they fly great and are very durable in my opinion. But each to their own. +1 what tex said also!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Always remember that a well tuned bow and a LOT of practice is the best bet in the long run. As for broadheads, I killed a great wasatch front bull with an EPEK and he only went about 50yds. Any broadhead put right behind the shoulder will work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

highcountryfever said:


> Oh, and like I have said before, it isn't hard to "split arrows left and right" when your target if covered with 20+ arrows. Just because you are practicing for hours a day flinging arrows at a target doesn't mean that you are getting any better.


anyone can split an arrow at 20 yards. think you're good? step back to 100+ yards and see how tough it is to split an arrow or even shoot a decent group at that distance... i'll bet you cant stuff an arrow at that distance in under 1000 shots.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> anyone can split an arrow at 20 yards. think you're good? step back to 100+ yards and see how tough it is to split an arrow or even shoot a decent group at that distance... i'll bet you cant stuff an arrow at that distance in under 1000 shots.


Or I suppose you could just pick up a rifle or a muzzleloader and since you're taking those kind of shots, use equipment that was designed to harvest game animals at those distances. 8) I'd imagine at that distance, you probably won't get a group of fixed blades to fly true, that far with any consistency... so it limits you to depending on a mechanical for any real accuracy.

Its odd to me that we aren't reading from more guys about being advocates of getting as close as you can so there isn't any doubt that your broadhead is going to do its job.... it seems to be a more of a wing one out there and X broadhead will do enough cutting to kill theme I'm reading here. Ummmm why even leave that to chance? Get close enough that you can make a good shot and it probably won't matter what broadhead you're shooting..... just thinking out loud here. 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Riverrat77 said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > anyone can split an arrow at 20 yards. think you're good? step back to 100+ yards and see how tough it is to split an arrow or even shoot a decent group at that distance... i'll bet you cant stuff an arrow at that distance in under 1000 shots.
> ...


glad to hear you know all there is to know about archery and what bows a capable of. maybe its just a fluke that i can shoot pie-plate sized groups past 100 yards with fixed blade broadheads....? i dunno, it might be. then again, shooting target archery has been my life since i was 7 years old, so im sure i know a little bit on long range shooting and having your equipment set up PERFECT so you can be as accurate and consistant as possible. i never said anything about killing animals at that distance in my last post. i was suggesting practice at longer ranges that way once you can accurately hit something a long ways away, those 60 yards and closer shot will be cake! you shoot that far to build confidence!! a bow can shoot AND kill an animal just as far as a muzzleloader can with a 1x scope or open sights.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> glad to hear you know all there is to know about archery and what bows a capable of.


It always makes me chuckle when having a different point of view gets this kind of nonsense in return. You get back to me when the bow companies come out with a "FMP Special" or "Just for Kill em All" bow.... Just because it can happen doesn't ever mean it should or will. Hell, I even show target and hunting guys around here posts like yours and they just shake their head. They've been doing this MUCH longer than I have and what you claim to be able to do out of an archery setup doesn't sit right with them either. :roll:

Shooting at a pie plate is not hunting...and I'd say if you REALLY can group fixed blade broadheads that well, at that distance, you're certainly a rarity, the exception rather than the rule. I'd also say I believe you're pushing the borders of bow and broadhead performance rather than doing what bow manufacturers would consider normal or standard use for an archery hunter. My pal Logan here at Easton just asked what I think is a valid question. If you're such a proficient shot, where are you in FITA competions, the World Cup or archery tournaments where people get paid good money to shoot regularly as far as you're claiming to group fixed blade broadheads? Sponsored? I'm sure somebody would want to sign an awesome shooter like yourself....


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Riverrat77 said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > glad to hear you know all there is to know about archery and what bows a capable of.
> ...


once again, I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT SHOOTING ANIMALS AT THAT DISTANCE. i was just talking about practicing at that distance. ive been around. i use to shoot ALOT and participated in ALOT of local state and national shoots. i may have stopped shooting for now, but im not dead. im currently taking a break from target shooting to finish college. ite either shoot paper and go to school or shoot animals and go to school. honestly, shooting animals is way more thrilling to me. ive shot in countless FITA, NFAA, JOAD and other competitions and tournaments. ive made quite a bit of money shooting a bow. i still shoot in many local 3ds and win some pretty good money. ive had sponsors. PSE, Carter, Hoyt, Gold Tip.... even Easton helped me out with some arrows a few times. but i wasnt ever on pro staff with any of them because of my age at the time.

i think when you shoot enough arrows at 90 meters, practicing for a national tournament, you become comfortable with shooting that far and develope the skills needed to shoot at those ranges.

i find it very interesting that Hoyt/Easton doesnt support long shots on animals, but you guys are FMPs top sponsors? how does that work? they are always shooting at long ranges and taking unethical shots.


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Just stick with a fixed blade.. Mechanicals are bad bad new if they don't deploy.. No moving parts means no failures.. Found that out the hard way.. Just Put in the work and tune your arrows and broadheads


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Livntahunt said:


> Just stick with a fixed blade.. Mechanicals are bad bad new if they don't deploy.. No moving parts means no failures.. Found that out the hard way.. Just Put in the work and tune your arrows and broadheads


+ 1000 

I also see nothing wrong with target shooting at 100 yards. It sharpens your skills. They shoot 100 yard fun shoots at almost all of the 3-d shoots. Now shooting animals at that range, no. But I will say this, with the new bows and the speed they shoot, there is more then enough energy to kill an animal that far away, but there is also alot of things that can happen that far away.

Everyone should have a 100 yard pin :mrgreen:


----------

